# Fingers crossed!!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm due to fly of to the UK this evening - Málaga to Gatwick! All looks good so far??????????????????? It'll be nice to leave this sodding rain behind and interesting to see snow again. My daughter has never seen real, proper deep snow - well not that she can remember, In fact she's no idea of the cold. she's packed tee shirts, shorts, oh and a hoody because I've told her its going to be cold there!!

I'm sure I'll still be nosing on the forum, cos once the novelty, seeing friends, family and christmas has passed, I'll get bored! - thats if the flight happens at all!???????

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I'm due to fly of to the UK this evening - Málaga to Gatwick! All looks good so far??????????????????? It'll be nice to leave this sodding rain behind and interesting to see snow again. My daughter has never seen real, proper deep snow - well not that she can remember, In fact she's no idea of the cold. she's packed tee shirts, shorts, oh and a hoody because I've told her its going to be cold there!!
> 
> I'm sure I'll still be nosing on the forum, cos once the novelty, seeing friends, family and christmas has passed, I'll get bored! - thats if the flight happens at all!???????
> 
> Jo xxx


Better explain to her that temperatures have been estimated to drop into the minus teens shortly. Its bitterly cold, grey, damp & orrible at the moment


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'm flying into Bristol on Christmas Eve evening. Well,that's the plan, but I might be looking for the presents that Father Christmas has left me in the check in in Barajas!!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Snow*

If she's coming into the south of England, she may not see any snow at all. Ours melted yesterday and today it's 37 and sunny.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Better explain to her that temperatures have been estimated to drop into the minus teens shortly. Its bitterly cold, grey, damp & orrible at the moment



Ruby knows best!!! A lesson is about to be learnt the hard way me thinks!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've never seen so much rain in my life. Costa Del Sol most of the time, true, but Costa de Lluvia right now. We've got two hoses now pumping water from the reservoir under the garage. The water is from the pool and as the garage is down a deep slope from the garage floor which still has a couple of cm of water in spite of two days' solid pumping. Poor Little Azor hates rain. He will only go out in the garden when nature's call is very pressing.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I've never seen so much rain in my life. Costa Del Sol most of the time, true, but Costa de Lluvia right now. We've got two hoses now pumping water from the reservoir under the garage. The water is from the pool and as the garage is down a deep slope from the garage floor which still has a couple of cm of water in spite of two days' solid pumping. Poor Little Azor hates rain. He will only go out in the garden when nature's call is very pressing.


Its horrendous isnt it! I'm just glad we're not at our old house with our "dry" river bed trapping us in, altho even the N340 has a river running down it and isnt easy to drive on!

Costa del Lluvia for sure!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Calas felices said:


> If she's coming into the south of England, she may not see any snow at all. Ours melted yesterday and today it's 37 and sunny.


Oh!! Yes, we're heading for Worthing. Still not tee shirt weather tho lol!! I havent spoken to anyone there to see if there is still snow, altho I've heard more is on its way??????

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm flying into Bristol on Christmas Eve evening. Well,that's the plan, but I might be looking for the presents that Father Christmas has left me in the check in in Barajas!!



If we're delayed we'll be in trouble cos "father (and mother) Christmas are doing ALL their christmas shopping tomorrow - in the UK!!! Seemed daft to buy things in Spain and take it over to bring it back!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> If we're delayed we'll be in trouble cos "father (and mother) Christmas are doing ALL their christmas shopping tomorrow - in the UK!!! Seemed daft to buy things in Spain and take it over to bring it back!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Completely daft, but as we land at 10pm on Christmas Eve I thought it was cutting it a bit fine...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Just the odd shower here, now & again. Mostly cloud with broken sun.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its horrendous isnt it! I'm just glad we're not at our old house with our "dry" river bed trapping us in, altho even the N340 has a river running down it and isnt easy to drive on!
> 
> Costa del Lluvia for sure!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh of course..I remember you were trapped last year.
Sandra has just put on waterproof trousers and jacket to take OLA for a short walk.
We'll be keeping our fingers crossed that you get to thev UK and to your final destination without any hitch....
And once you get there, have a great time!
Although we ignore Christmas, we are looking forward to a traditional 24th dinner we've been invited to and having mince pies and something stronger at the kennels on the 25th.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Just the odd shower here, now & again. Mostly cloud with broken sun.


Do we have a symbol that expresses envy?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Do we have a symbol that expresses envy?



Yes :laser:

Jo xxxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rain here too, never known the Canaries so wet in December, still warm though. It was 24º on the coast yesterday and hadn't been below 21º. Off to Tenerife tomorrow, 40 minute flight,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I've never seen so much rain in my life. Costa Del Sol most of the time, true, but Costa de Lluvia right now. We've got two hoses now pumping water from the reservoir under the garage. The water is from the pool and as the garage is down a deep slope from the garage floor which still has a couple of cm of water in spite of two days' solid pumping. Poor Little Azor hates rain. He will only go out in the garden when nature's call is very pressing.


Same here, it started on Friday night (halfway through the open-air zambomba) and has hardly stopped since. No leaks or floods though - I am so glad we live halfway up a steep hill! And the storm drains they put in with Plan E money seem to have worked, no dirty brown river flowing past the front window so far.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well my flight is delayed by 3 hours at the moment. Apparently its got to fly from "Ireland West Knock", to Gatwick and then on to Málaga. Ireland is covered in snow, we have a nasty thunderstorm going on here, its not looking good! 

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Rain here too, never known the Canaries so wet in December, still warm though. It was 24º on the coast yesterday and hadn't been below 21º. Off to Tenerife tomorrow, 40 minute flight,
> 
> Hepa


Apparently it's the jet stream a lot farther south than it should be. Perhaps when Jo gets up there she can get the pilot to try & move it back north again ! lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My son lives in Northants and they have had no snow to speak of until last night when it fell and fell and my son couldn´t get out of his street to get to the airport to fly to Spain for Christmas, his flight from Stansted was on time.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Apparently it's the jet stream a lot farther south than it should be. Perhaps when Jo gets up there she can get the pilot to try & move it back north again ! lane:



er.......... ok 

Off to the airport now ????????????

Jo xxxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> er.......... ok
> 
> Off to the airport now ????????????
> 
> Jo xxxx


Don't forget Ruby


----------



## davjan (Nov 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oh!! Yes, we're heading for Worthing. Still not tee shirt weather tho lol!! I havent spoken to anyone there to see if there is still snow, altho I've heard more is on its way??????
> 
> Jo xxxx


Hi Jo - North of Findon towards Gatwick there is still some snow lying, but to the south and across the Findon Valley, there was very little when we drove home tonight. Have a good holiday, and welcome back to the South coast. Jan xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

davjan said:


> Hi Jo - North of Findon towards Gatwick there is still some snow lying, but to the south and across the Findon Valley, there was very little when we drove home tonight. Have a good holiday, and welcome back to the South coast. Jan xx


Thankyou! Yes, there was a fair bit of snow around Gatwick, but as we headed down the A23 it dissappeared. None at Worthing. This morning its fairly bright, but cold, altho according to my family here, its not as cold as it has been ! Apparently there is more snow due at the weekend - a white christmas??? Anyway, here we are! I do miss carpets and central heating!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...... oh to be a vain teenager! My daughter is adamant that she needs no more than a hoody on top of her tee shirt when we go out and its not cold here (she says thru chattering teeth) Freeze then Ruby!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Might be a bit late , but Easyjet have this page giving info about what's happening to flights
Flight Departures Checker


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've just dropped some friends off at Malaga ....not much activity there.


----------

